# >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....bruddamoke is winner



## russtang (Apr 13, 2006)

In my short time here I have dealt with some super people. As a thank you to everyone here and CPF and its adm. I am going to give away a free flashlight.

I have bought WAY too many lights the past month or so and I have sold some too. As my token of thanks to CPF and all its members I will give away a Ledean CR2 Mini-Mini MAG in copper color. It is new and unused. He does some nice work.
Here is how to win it:
Pick a number between 1 and 1000. Closest to the number wins. 
You guys will have to trust me on the number I have chosen.





I know this is not an original idea but it is something I want to do. Some people may not have as much extra cash to spend on this great hobby(addiction). Maybe one of them will win it
Post number in this thread. Deadline is Sunday April 16 3.00pm cst.
Good Luck!
Russ


----------



## ABTOMAT (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

Thanks! I'll put in for 645.


----------



## nzgunnie (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

265

Great idea by the way!


----------



## winny (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

42!
:goodjob:


----------



## ACMarina (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

This'll probably get shut, it ties up bandwidth big time. There's a website that was used to do that, maybe you can get some info on that?? 

Thanks for the good karma, though!! Earl would be proud


----------



## jbg23 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

Cool Idea....maybe the person who wins it can do the same with one of their lights....kind of a pay it forward thing. Keep the ball rolling.

650


----------



## LiteBrite (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

123. Thanks for the oppotunity!!:rock:


----------



## rcashel11 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

Very nice of you, Russ.


----------



## theamazingrando (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

I'll take #27, thank you!


----------



## Radio (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

776


----------



## Icebreak (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*



ACMarina said:


> This'll probably get shut, it ties up bandwidth big time. There's a website that was used to do that, maybe you can get some info on that??
> 
> Thanks for the good karma, though!! Earl would be proud



Agreed. Maybe one of the guys that helped do a similar effort with that website will chime in or PM. 

Very nice thought and intent, russtang.


----------



## bruddamoke (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

Ok, I'm guessing: 877
Like the idea of paying it forward, but if I win, which light to put up??? I love them all!


----------



## Keltec (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

500


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

#331 Thanks.


----------



## nakahoshi (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

Very nice gesture russ, thanks!
Ill go with
405

-bobby


----------



## missionaryman (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

good on ya mate you're a legend


263


----------



## jsr (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

I'll go with 519.


----------



## cobb (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

666

Thanks


----------



## Ousanas (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

I'll throw 863 in the mix


----------



## Padge (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

325 You rock!


----------



## magic79 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

Kind of you!!



My lucky number: 27


----------



## jwl (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

I'll take *35*....


Thanks.


----------



## igabo (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

580, quite nice of you to do this.


----------



## thesurefire (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

really cool of you man. I agree this proabably will get shut down, but I think KevinL has hosted some giveaways in the past. I'll take 099, thanks for the chance


----------



## kingkong (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

180!!!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

732 Thanks!


----------



## Topper (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

118 for me please
Topper


----------



## rafael (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

I'll take 84.


----------



## dizzy (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

112 Thank you !


----------



## Rando (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

911.


----------



## 01foreman400 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

273


----------



## carrot (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

512

I'd pick another number, but it's part of my password. 

Very cool giveaway... does it come with some kind of LED module in it?


----------



## dim (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

Another fine example of the the generosity of many of CPF's members.
Thank you!

999

73
dim


----------



## dougmccoy (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

444 please!


----------



## Padge (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

728 and you rock!


----------



## SCblur (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

This is big of you, thanks. 172


----------



## russtang (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*



carrot said:


> 512
> 
> I'd pick another number, but it's part of my password.
> 
> Very cool giveaway... does it come with some kind of LED module in it?


No LED. It does have the 20mm reflector in it.


----------



## cryhavok (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

376 woohoo thanks


----------



## FRANKVZ (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

I'll try 732. Thanks!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

47 please; thank you for offering this flashlight!


----------



## 2000xlt (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

#111

THANKS!!!


----------



## changsn (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

I'll take 910


----------



## REparsed (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

399 for me!


----------



## LumenHound (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

I'll take 007. Shaken, not stirred.


----------



## Hoghead (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

132


----------



## rashe (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

931


----------



## Penguin (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

714!


----------



## DaveG (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

134 - Thanks


----------



## JGarth (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

...hhhhmmm....I'll go for ....666.....


----------



## Ringer (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

I pick #49


----------



## Kanai (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

I'm in...643 for me. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## jclarksnakes (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

800. Yep, that's the ticket!
jc


----------



## Dawg (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

*416*


----------



## TaschenlampeMann (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

618 please. Nice idea. Thanks.


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

224 Please,

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## VWTim (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

561 please

thanks for putting this on.


----------



## KSH92474 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

thanks for the contest. ill take 216


----------



## kelmo (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

227 for me.

You rock Dude!!!


----------



## HighLight (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

The number is #139. I shouldn't have participated because I possess telepathic powers. :naughty:


----------



## Meduza (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

942 for me


----------



## Taylorf (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

864


----------



## russtang (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

I believe it has already been claimed by cobb.



JGarth said:


> ...hhhhmmm....I'll go for ....666.....


----------



## AlexGT (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

Thank you for your kind offer I would like to have number 467


----------



## lampare (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

400 please


----------



## Jumpmaster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

775 please.

Thanks!

JM-99


----------



## gigainternational (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

168


----------



## Tim W (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

I'll take 752, Thanks.

Tim


----------



## unclearty (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

how about 523 for me.....what a wonderful thing you're doing!


----------



## glockboy (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

#528
thanks


----------



## Jamrock (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

What Time is it?!!...It's *420* Baby!!


----------



## 270winchester (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

I'll take 270....


----------



## Protaeus (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

549 says I


----------



## Kryosphinx (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

453 would be nice. 
thanks

BTW: I wouldn't be surprised if this got shut down either. The last time somthing like this happened, it clogged bandwith really bad. So "they" told us not to do things like this anymore. 

There was a website that did this for a previous giveaway, but i forgot what that website was.


----------



## Mike Painter (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679


----------



## Randy Shackleford (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

in for # 437


----------



## faco (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

998 Thanks


----------



## InfidelCastro (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

I'll choose 758.


----------



## Skyclad01 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

888 for me


----------



## ghostrider (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

I'll take 554 please. 

Thanks for the contest.


----------



## cmendoza (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

357

Thanks!


----------



## schiesz (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

How bout 185.

Thanks!

schiesz


----------



## bucken (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

428 is great!


----------



## onthebeam (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

807 my friend


----------



## van1 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

I'm in for 535, thanks!!!!!!1


----------



## jerude (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

lucky number 625


----------



## pyro2525 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

762


----------



## nrk (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

599. ;-nrk


----------



## M.TEX (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

Hello !

I'll take 965 please.

thank you.


----------



## emrbrtn (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

621


----------



## Gonzo (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

786


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

767 


Many Thanks!


----------



## Morelite (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

999 for me.


----------



## Flakey (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

1337 =P


----------



## iocheretyanny (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

Number 1


----------



## TENMMIKE (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

777


----------



## greenLED (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*



carrot said:


> does it come with some kind of LED module in it?


I don't know, but I'll send the winner a paracord lanyard. Just PM his/her addy once the winner is chosen.


----------



## bexteck (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

493


----------



## Grox (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

Great idea! Thanks for the chance!

245 for me!


----------



## mopar (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

I'll take 972 thanks


----------



## BrighTor (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

Very cool of you! Here's hoping someone else hasn't picked it: 318


----------



## BeamJunkie (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

127 por favor


----------



## pete7226 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

253


----------



## WhiteLight (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

I did a quick look at all the post and I did not see anyone take 555, so I will pick that.

If someone already picked 555 I would like to go with 543

Thanks,


----------



## jmy808 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

Hmmmm, lessee now... number 808 springs to mind!

Thanks!!

Jay


----------



## eebowler (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

My bid is 801 Bob.


----------



## jonman007 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

154


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

2


----------



## Alloy Addict (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

#248

At least I don't think anyone has picked that one yet.


----------



## russtang (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*



greenLED said:


> I don't know, but I'll send the winner a paracord lanyard. Just PM his/her addy once the winner is chosen.


Thanks greenled. Maybe someone will offer a dropin for it. Thats what these beauties are meant to have.


----------



## AA89GTA (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

I'll take #782. Thanks a lot for the opportunity!


----------



## Robban (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

I'll go with 525 as in May 25:th as in my birthday


----------



## Omega Man (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

222


----------



## Beaver_2 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

987 Thanks a LOT! -Beaver II


----------



## Coop (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

I'd like 679


you da man!!


----------



## catmouse (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

899


----------



## verbie (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

880  please....THANK YOU!!!


----------



## farmall (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

266 if not taken


----------



## snoofer (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

719


----------



## legtu (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

Hmmm... I'll take 69.


----------



## crouchingrooster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

I'd like to pick 333


----------



## jbay (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

313


----------



## ANW (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

Thanks for the contest, i'll take # 473


----------



## loydski29 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

lucky #760


----------



## hquan (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

58 for me. Thanks!


----------



## onlinewarlord (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

 28


----------



## gregw (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

:wow: :thanks: 

I'll pick 789 since 777 has already been taken..


----------



## lightningbug (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

I'll take 142.....the number of your posts


----------



## vic303 (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

I'll take 303.


----------



## LEDcandle (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

Erm, how does one know what numbers are taken short of reading thru tons of posts and jotting them down?

Now it is only post #128 and there are 5 pages. How is this going to ever reach 1000? 

I'm sure there will be a lot of repeated numbers because some won't bother to read the previous posts then you are going to need some lucky draw after that to pick out the clear winner. 

Not complaining about the great gesture of the giveaway though; just the execution. It'd be easier to just ask interested parties to post in this thread and you can pick out a random post # and that member wins it. If the post does not contain a # but instead some other content (like this one), just chuck out that number and move on to the next.

Just a suggestion 

P/S I thought there was a proper way and place for conducting raffles?


----------



## photorob (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

#888


----------



## LEDcandle (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*



Skyclad01 said:


> 888 for me





photorob said:


> #888



My point exactly... skyclad has already taken #888 in post #78


----------



## Macaw (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

700


----------



## frisco (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

715

Thanks


----------



## WNG (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

310 for me.


----------



## Grumpy (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

#360 
Thanks


----------



## atm (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

369

:thanks: 
Andrew


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

*696* .. 


was going to go for 777 but it was taken two times already...


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

1'l go for 512


----------



## mina (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

107 please. Thanks!


----------



## will (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

OK - 327


----------



## Mike Painter (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*



LEDcandle said:


> Now it is only post #128 and there are 5 pages. How is this going to ever reach 1000?



Who said it had to be a whole number?
Then there's the question of Between which can be inclusive or exclusive of the end points.


----------



## diggdug13 (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

What a wonderful give away.

I'd like to pick # *507 *please

thank you
Doug


----------



## vaism (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

57 for me pls! Thank you for the generosity!


----------



## amlim (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

323 for me. thanks.


----------



## sp5it (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

I`ll take 69
Mike


----------



## Robocop (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

I will go with my car # at work and that is lucky number *322*....I checked and so far it has not been chosen

Thanks for the offer


----------



## Roy82 (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

#320 for me

Thanks


----------



## LEDcandle (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*



Mike Painter said:


> Who said it had to be a whole number?
> Then there's the question of Between which can be inclusive or exclusive of the end points.



I don't mean anything about the whole number or whatever.. I was just trying to imply at #128, it is already chaotic with several repeats of numbers. To reach 1000 (which is the max he set), it would be pandemonium. 

Anyway, just my 2 cents. Make no mistake the gesture is still admirable and kudos for that!!


----------



## flashlight (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

588. Thanks.


----------



## bobomaticx (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

45~! if its not taken that is


----------



## London Lad (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

480 please and thanks for the thought


----------



## Marlite (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

Russtang, 

A most generous gesture. I choose # 714 Thank you. 

Cheers, Marlite


----------



## ScumNL (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

777 thanks


----------



## chuck4570 (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

i'll take 457 please.

chuck


----------



## RowdyOne (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

Very cool!

817 please.


----------



## scrappy (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

Lets try 711. Thanks, nice gesture...

Rich


----------



## mina (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*



LEDcandle said:


> Erm, how does one know what numbers are taken short of reading thru tons of posts and jotting them down?



We can use the search function of our browser(s) to check if a number has already been taken.


----------



## Jamrock (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*



[b said:


> LEDcandle][/b]
> _Erm, how does one know what numbers are taken short of reading thru tons of posts and jotting them down?_







mina said:


> We can use the search function of our browser(s) to check if a number has already been taken.




When you Type in a number in the SEARCH option and the Thread Title *">FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*" Ends at the top of the list ,Most Likely that number is taken:naughty:


----------



## Miciobigio (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

883 :goodjob:


----------



## Tritium (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

#9 please. Thanks for this kind gesture.


Thurmond


----------



## Northern Lights (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

86 

I work were they have taken away my name and given me a number, 86, thats me!

This is great fun, thanks, back to work now.


----------



## LEDcandle (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*



Jamrock said:


> [/i]
> When you Type in a number in the SEARCH option and the Thread Title *">FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*" Ends at the top of the list ,Most Likely that number is taken:naughty:



Yeah, I did that to find the #888 thingie. 

Seriously, I have no problem with this.. I'm just worried for the poster on how he's gonna organise this  Guess another draw has to be done for repeated numbers.


----------



## joshwang (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

729....haha!


----------



## Ray_of_Light (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

189

Thanks

Anthony


----------



## chesterqw (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

i am number #153 

if i gonna win... i will laugh with it and take a photo then post it here


----------



## Dustin Liu (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

Hey Thanks!

I'll go with 889


----------



## rfwjr (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

4 please


----------



## firefly99 (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

181 Thanks


----------



## jthomson111 (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

410 Thanks


----------



## pkennethv (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

766


----------



## david-me (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

#3 please 


#3 was already chosen I meant #13 please ... thanks


----------



## redcar (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

179


----------



## cosine (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

Wow! This is extremely nice of you, russtang. Thanks!

I'll take number 18.

A (hopefully) complete list of numbers already taken:



> 645
> 265
> 42
> 650
> ...





> 273
> 512
> 999
> 444
> ...


----------



## LEDcandle (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

Sorted based on above list (not sure of its accuracy) :-

1
2
3
4
7
9
18
27
27
28
35
42
45
47
49
57
58
69
69
84
86
99
107
111
112
118
123
127
132
134
139
142
153
154
168
172
179
180
181
185
189
216
222
224
227
245
248
253
263
265
266
270
273
303
310
313
318
320
322
323
325
327
331
333
357
360
369
376
399
400
405
410
416
420
428
437
444
453
457
467
473
480
493
500
512
512
519
523
525
528
535
549
554
561
580
588
599
618
621
625
643
645
650
679
696
700
705
711
714
714
715
719
728
729
732
732
752
758
760
762
766
767
775
776
777
777
782
786
789
800
801
807
808
817
863
864
877
880
883
888
888
889
899
910
911
931
942
965
972
987
998
999
999
1337
555 or 543
666 - 666


----------



## Arkayne (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

956


----------



## yaesumofo (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

*725*

** 
*yaesumofo*


----------



## gnef (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

825


----------



## W4DIZ (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

#51 And Thank You


----------



## teststrips (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

250


----------



## Chronos (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

Nice gesture- 612 please


----------



## Optic Nerve (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

328-nice gesture!
Thank you


----------



## nethiker (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*



#280 that is.

Thanks.


----------



## trivergata (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

372 sounds good to me!

Thanks,

Josh


----------



## Dr_Joe (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

*463 *please


----------



## Mr_Light (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

I'll take 562


----------



## Stormdrane (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

*288 Thanks!*


----------



## smurf_boi (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

797 is good for me...
haha..fun stuff..
thanks


----------



## fleshlite (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

56 for me
tks 
Chris


----------



## xr4fun (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

556..........thanks.


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

547


----------



## srvctec (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

239 for me!

:thanks:


----------



## qpl (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

763 for me! thanks for the great idea


----------



## Reptilezs (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

900 thanks


----------



## COMMANDR (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

601 my lucky number!


----------



## Lee1959 (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

A very kind offer indeed, thank you.


I did not see it taken so if it is not yet, 518


----------



## Whitelitee (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

419 Thanks


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

835 Please.....thanks!!


----------



## DFiorentino (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

Hey, why not...

If it's still available, I'll take 5.


----------



## chimo (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

Thanks. 819

Paul


----------



## rinali (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

Has 880 been choosen?


----------



## Nitroz (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

2


----------



## Truezach (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

how about 765


----------



## islw2863 (Apr 14, 2006)

*287*

287


----------



## weedle256 (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

421?


----------



## MrMom (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

914 please.


----------



## Ken_McE (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

412!


----------



## Stillphoto (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

658


----------



## not2bright (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

I'll throw in 684 if it isn't taken, and 333 as an alternate.


----------



## LumenHound (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*



russtang said:


> Here is how to win it:
> Pick a number between 1 and 1000. Closest to the number wins.


Russ, what happens if the winning # isn't taken but the # before it and the # after it are. Who's closer?


----------



## Everett (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

613 please
thanks dude!


----------



## chesterqw (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

the possibility of that happening is quite low but i think if its happen, he will then ask those 2 ONLY to pick a number again and see who is closer.


----------



## russtang (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

Sorry I could not reply sooner. I worked a double shift today and have to work a double shift tommorrow. So I may get a few hours rest lol. 

Anyway, I intended this to be a simple gesture and I hope it wont become something to "argue" over. I will make a few rules and then let it be.
1.one person picks one number. any number between 1 and 1000
2. If the number is not picked "on the nose" the closest person to the number wins. If two people are equal distance from the number the one that is LESS will be chosen.
3.It is the "contestants" if you will, responsibility to not pick a number already chosen.
4. If two people pick the correct number, the first one that posted the correct number wins. Same goes for rule 2
5. If over 1000 people pick numbers (I hope not lol) I will have a drawing of every that posted.
The winning number was chosen before I posted. 
Again I didnt want any bickering, or ya ya ya going on I just wanted to make a simple goodwill gesture. I think this can still be a good thing
I will do my best to help point out double picks as I have spotted a couple already.
Good night people. Lets get about 31/2 hours sleep and do it again.


----------



## JPasquini (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

*914*


----------



## chetwynd (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

982, thank you 

:rock:


----------



## srvctec (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

*Easy solution to avoid picking a number already chosen by someone else.**

*This is what I did so I wouldn't have to worry about it. While holding down the control (ctrl) button on your keyboard, press the "f" key. This will pop up a small window in Internet Explorer in which you can type your desired number. Click "Find Next" to search for that number on the current page. You will have to do this on each page of this thread. For Firefox, you also hold the control key while pressing the "f" key, but a bar down at the bottom of the page above your taskbar will pop up so you can do the same thing, unless of course you have the "begin finding when you begin typing" function enabled, in which case you just start typing to find the number. Just don't forget to check each page of this thread. If you don't find your desired number, then nobody has chosen it yet.

Hope this helps!

*russtang*, feel free to qoute or copy and paste this in your first post.
* *


----------



## verbie (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*



rinali said:


> Has 880 been choosen?


yesh! by me!!  on page 4, hihi..


----------



## Wits' End (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

*553*


----------



## martytoo (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

676 is my choice.


Thanks.


----------



## vinn (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

my pick , 257 

alright, 8 pages and 257 was not taken


----------



## Vbeez (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

Anybody taken 206 yet ? If not I'll take 206


----------



## localguy808 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

143 please. thanks


----------



## zoot (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

414... thanks


----------



## VT-Metal-VT (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

674 THX


----------



## txaggiechl (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

426

Thanks!


----------



## RemingtonBPD (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

*524 Please.....and Thank You*


----------



## Maro (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

#517

Thanks


----------



## dpled (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

551 .........Please


----------



## cyberhobo (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

*744*


----------



## AA89GTA (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*



srvctec said:


> *Easy solution to avoid picking a number already chosen by someone else.**
> 
> *This is what I did so I wouldn't have to worry about it. While holding down the control (ctrl) button on your keyboard, press the "f" key. This will pop up a small window in Internet Explorer in which you can type your desired number. Click "Find Next" to search for that number on the current page. You will have to do this on each page of this thread. For Firefox, you also hold the control key while pressing the "f" key, but a bar down at the bottom of the page above your taskbar will pop up so you can do the same thing, unless of course you have the "begin finding when you begin typing" function enabled, in which case you just start typing to find the number. Just don't forget to check each page of this thread. If you don't find your desired number, then nobody has chosen it yet.
> 
> ...



Or an easier way is just use the "Search This Thread" button near the top. Just type in your number. You don't have to go searching on every page of the thread. If someone's already chosen it, it will display the post that the number was found. If it doesn't find anything, then you're most likely good to go. Unless of course some ******* typed seven hundred eighty two instead of (782)...hahaha...that's my number btw.

--Aaron


----------



## DFiorentino (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

...and that only works for three digit numbers. Not for people who chose and typed 5 (me :naughty: ) instead of 005.

-DF


----------



## srvctec (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*



AA89GTA said:


> Or an easier way is just use the "Search This Thread" button near the top. Just type in your number. You don't have to go searching on every page of the thread. If someone's already chosen it, it will display the post that the number was found. If it doesn't find anything, then you're most likely good to go. Unless of course some ******* typed seven hundred eighty two instead of (782)...hahaha...that's my number btw.
> 
> --Aaron



Didn't think of that. 

Good idea! Of course there's always more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## twentysixtwo (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

Very cool. 


850 for me please!


----------



## Stillphoto (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*



srvctec said:


> Didn't think of that.
> 
> Good idea! Of course there's always more than one way to skin a cat.



That's not entirely true....Then again we only covered one way to skin em in class...


----------



## Blindasabat (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

Ok, I searched and no-one had 665, so I claim it.

Nice gesture. I think if this works well, it should become a more regular thing, or maybe the raffle format with $1 - $5 ticket price going to CPF.


----------



## DUQ (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

Awsome. 733 for me.


----------



## Sanny (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

345 for me 



numbers picked so far:

1
2
3
3
4
5
7
9
18
27
28
35
42
45
47
49
51
56
57
58
69
84
86
99
107
111
112
118
123
127
132
134
139
142
143
153
154
168
172
179
180
181
185
189
206
216
222
224
227
239
245
248
250
253
257
263
265
266
270
273
280
287
288
303
310
313
318
320
322
323
325
327
328
331
333
357
360
369
372
376
399
400
405
410
412
414
416
419
420
421
426
428
437
444
453
457
463
467
473
480
493
500
507
512
517
518
519
523
524
525
528
535
547
549
551
553
554
555
556
561
562
580
588
599
601
612
613
618
621
625
643
645
650
658
665
666
674
676
679
684
696
700
711
714
715
719
725
728
729
732
733
744
752
758
760
762
763
765
766
767
775
776
777
782
786
789
797
800
801
807
808
817
819
825
835
850
863
864
877
880
883
888
889
899
900
910
911
914
931
942
956
965
972
982
987
998
999


----------



## jay7430 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

415 please!


----------



## cyberspyder (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

62 plz


----------



## LumenHound (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

It looks like there are still a few gaps as big as 22 numbers so anything could happen. 

Kudos to you Russ. :goodjob: 

This is the sort of thing that makes CPF such a great place to visit.


----------



## Mini-Moder (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

Give me #80 please!


----------



## tickle (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

#15


Great idea!


----------



## lexina (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

I am feeling lucky  .... 610 please


----------



## supes (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

223 por favor!


----------



## xochi (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

417 please.

Cool gesture!


----------



## IonFire (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

713 for Ionfire please.



IF


----------



## Barefootone (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

Thanks for the very nice gesture.

I'll take 526


----------



## david-me (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

#3 was already chosen I meant #13 please ... thanks


----------



## Radio (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

One Hour To Go!


----------



## Galiphrey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

I choose 340.


----------



## David_Web (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

249

Close call!


----------



## russtang (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

Times UP.  OK people I will try to figure out for sure who the winner is and post again when I figure it out.


----------



## Radio (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

Whats the number Russtang, we'll tell ya, LOL, good luck everyone!!!!


----------



## russtang (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

876 was "the number".
According to my figuring bruddamoke is the winner with a guess of 877. Only one off!
Congratulations! 
Thanks to greenLed for offering the lanyard cord too. 
Thanks to everyone for participating. I enjoyed watching the posts to see if the number would be picked.
I may do it again sometime, but in a simpler way like the first one to answer a question correctly or the first one to pick the number between 1 and 100. 
I didnt put a lot of thought and preparation into it. This was just a spur of the moment thing.
I have enjoyed the first few months on this forum and look forward to many more  You guys :rock: 
bruddamoke, pm me your address.


----------



## The-David (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: >FREE FLASHLIGHT<...details inside....*

ah man i missed it


----------



## bruddamoke (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks so very much Russtang!!! I'm at the airport right now, waiting to depart on a flight, and what do I do??? Log on to CPF!!! I might (yeah right) check my work and home e-mails if I get the time, but hey, gotta prioritize! And of course, gotta PM my address and claim my goodies!!!

I would like to continue this, and put something up, but I'll be gone for 2 weeks. Anything I put up, though, will probably be stock since I don't monkey around with lights too much. Also, I don't have the skill to handle something like this, so I will need assistance. I'm lucky, not smart.





So while I'm thinking of what to put up, let me again express my appreciation...Thank you, domo arigato, kamsamida, dochei, mahalo, salamat, and kaphunkup. 

To everybody else...



ONLY KIDDING. Happy Easter to everyone.


----------



## Empath (Apr 16, 2006)

russtang said:


> I may do it again sometime, but in a simpler way like the first one to answer a question correctly or the first one to pick the number between 1 and 100.



There's something worth considering. Any such contest that would have hundreds or even thousands all trying to be the "first" to post anything presents a special technical challenge to the servers. Generosity notwithstanding, we'll likely reserve the right to alter or disrupt plans, fuss, fume and create quite a scene in order to restore normality should service be threatened. That's not an official statement, at least not from me; but I have seen it happen.


----------



## greenLED (Apr 16, 2006)

Empath said:


> There's something worth considering. Any such contest that would have hundreds or even thousands all trying to be the "first" to post anything presents a special technical challenge to the servers. Generosity notwithstanding, we'll likely reserve the right to alter or disrupt plans, fuss, fume and create quite a scene in order to restore normality should service be threatened. That's not an official statement, at least not from me; but I have seen it happen.



It was KevinL who wrote a nifty script last time we saturated the server with a giveaway.  He set up a website where you entered your e-mail address. The script generated your number and sent it to your e-mail addy. The winner was announced later. The giveaway thread served to other purpose but to chill and share the winner, IIRC. It helped keep the server load low (at least we didn't crash CPF the next time a light was given away).

Russtang, please check your PM. That's a nice thing you did. 
Bruddamoke, congratulations. My offer for a free lanyard stands. Please check your PM for details.

Incidentally, I wouldn't be able to give away these lanyards for free if it weren't for Topper. He should get the credit for sending me the materials. I'm just Santa's Elf kinda dude here.


----------



## Jamrock (Apr 16, 2006)

Howzit bruddamoke !! 
Right On!! Congratulations Bradda Bu! 
I taut i was going win lahdat!!Das why Haaaard!!
well atleast one local brudda when win... Auwwwrite!!:goodjob:


----------



## dizzy (Apr 16, 2006)

Darn, I was only off by 764. Whew, that was closer than I usually am. Russtang gets an attaboy for doing this. Thanks again!


----------



## rcashel11 (Apr 16, 2006)

Congratulations, bruddamoke!


----------



## LowBat (Apr 17, 2006)

dizzy said:


> Darn, I was only off by 764. Whew, that was closer than I usually am. Russtang gets an attaboy for doing this. Thanks again!


I beat you! I was off by 874 and it's also the farthest you can be off when you consider the choices were 2 thru 999.

P.S. Thanks for the contest Russtang!


----------



## dizzy (Apr 17, 2006)

LowBat said:


> I beat you! I was off by 874 and it's also the farthest you can be off when you consider the choices were 2 thru 999.
> 
> P.S. Thanks for the contest Russtang!



Wow , I guess I should play the lottery tonight. My number is going to come up soon.


----------



## lexina (Apr 17, 2006)

Congrats, bruddamoke! Thanks for the contest, Russtang. Now i know some nifty tricks on how to do searches in a forum  . Btw, any special significance to the number or was it just a random thing?


----------



## russtang (Apr 17, 2006)

No. No significance to the number. I started to pick 911 but I thought it would be picked for sure. My kids and one of their friends picked it. I told them they all had to agree on it and thats what they agreed on.


lexina said:


> Congrats, bruddamoke! Thanks for the contest, Russtang. Now i know some nifty tricks on how to do searches in a forum  . Btw, any special significance to the number or was it just a random thing?


----------



## bruddamoke (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone, for the congrats! This reminds me yet again how great everyone is on CPF. I'm in Guam right now, and won't be back in Hawaii until early next month. I will surely "play this forward" just will need some time after I'm back to decide exactly what...you guys and gals deserve something better than a Solitaire. Although I am somewhat tempted to put out something really cheap and crappy, just to see the results! :lolsign: Be checking in soon, keep an eye open for the next one!

BTW, my EDCs this trip are a L0P and Triton P1...power failures are common out here, but given my luck, I'll miss them!!!

GreenLED, PM sent. Thanks!


----------



## Jamrock (Apr 18, 2006)

Wow!! You stay in Guam Bruddamoke?
solid solid!! bring me some kelaguen when you come back!! hehehehe!!


----------



## ghostrider (Apr 18, 2006)

Congratulations bruddamoke.


----------



## bruddamoke (Apr 18, 2006)

Jamrock said:


> Wow!! You stay in Guam Bruddamoke?
> solid solid!! bring me some kelaguen when you come back!! hehehehe!!


Yep, nice place to visit, but this is a working trip. And I have NO idea what Kelaguen is, and am somewhat afraid to ask  .


----------

